# Kubota Hydraulic fluid change



## caplinga (Feb 11, 2011)

I've got a 30 horse Kubota and the 400 hour service is coming up soon. Can anyone recommend hydraulic fluid that meets the specs but doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Also... any uses for the old oil... I have an American woodsplitter, can it be used in that???


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Caplinga! Someone here stated that walmart sells hydraulic oil. Gotta be cheaper than the dealer. You could use it in the log splitter, but I'd probably get a paint filter funnel to be sure the mtal shavings were out of the oil for certain.


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

caplinga said:


> I've got a 30 horse Kubota and the 400 hour service is coming up soon. Can anyone recommend hydraulic fluid that meets the specs but doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Also... any uses for the old oil... I have an American woodsplitter, can it be used in that???


Tractor Supply Center (TSC) carries Traveler Premium Fluid that states it is a direct replacement for Kubota UDT fluid for $47 for 5 gallons. I just replaced my fluid today on my Kubota L3400F. Half the price and meets specs.

I don't think that name is quit right but you will find it easy if you have stores nearby.


----------

